
Massive insect decline could have 'catastrophic' environmental impact - hellofunk
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/02/11/health/insect-decline-study-intl/index.html
======
jmnicolas
Anecdotal evidence : I remember 15 or 20 years ago, when driving in summer I
had to clean my windshield almost every day, so many insects. It's not the
case anymore.

